# Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?



## wateryucca (26. Nov. 2011)

Hi,

welche Temperaturmessgeräte verwendet ihr um am Teichgrund die Grad zu messen?

Suche eine optimale Lösung

LG Karen


----------



## munin7 (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Karen,

ich hatte hier im Forum schon einmal darüber geschrieben,aber da ich jetzt mehrere Messfühler habe will ich meine jetzigen Erfahrungen berichten.
Wie schon einmal erwähnt habe ich mir, nach etlichen negativen Erfahrungen, im Mai den Klimalogg Pro von TFA mit einem Funkkabelsender (ca.2 m Kabel) gekauft.
Da ich bis zum September keine Ausfälle hatte, habe ich mir noch  zwei Funkkabelsender angeschaft.
So messe  ich jetzt die Temperatur in 180 cm und in 5 cm Tiefe sowie die Lufttemperatur direkt am Teich.
Mit diesem Gerät kann man die Daten bequem im  Zimmer ablesen ( mein Teich liegt ca. 12 m vom Haus), am Computer mit dem zugehörigem Progamm speichern und mit Exel auswerten.
siehe Anhang ( ich hoffe es klappt)

Gruß Klaus


----------



## wateryucca (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Danke Klaus-schau mir einmal das Teil näher an. Sind diese Kabelsonden am Außensender auch wirklich für Wasser gedacht?
Frage desswegen, weil mir ein Verkäufer von C.....d einen Temp.messer für das Labor empfohlen hat, der auch für Flüssigkeiten angeblich sein soll-mittlerweile zeigt dieser 43,3 Grad °C in meinem Teich an (-vielleicht habe ich ja eine vulkanische Ader unterm Teich?-)

LG Karen


----------



## munin7 (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Karen,

die Probleme mit Kabelsensoren hatte ich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder.
Da wurden bei fast geschlossener Eisdecke z.B. 7 °C !! angezeigt und ich wollte schon an die Fütterung denken ;-)
Wie ich schon angeführt hatte ist der 1. Funkkabelsensor seit Anfang Mai ohne Probleme im Betrieb -deshalb ja auch die 2 Nachkäufe.
Übrigens es gibt auch von TFA - Funksender die die Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit messen und übertragen diese aber ohne Kabelfühler, währe z.B.bei einer IH interessant.
Sollte jemand Interesse haben kann ich die Nummern der Funkstation und Sender raussuchen.
Übrigens: USB Dongle ist im Lieferumfang- Programm für PC über I-Net von TFA.

Schönen Abend

Klaus


----------



## buddler (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

moin!
@wateryucca:
kann es sein,dass dein gerät in fahrenheit die temperatur anzeigt????????????
das würde nämlich hinkommen.43,3 F entsprechen ca.6,3°C.
das hört sich schon plausibler an.
mal in der gebrauchsanweisung noch mal nachlesen.
schönen gruß
jörg


----------



## wateryucca (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Lieber Jörg!
Natürlich habe ich zuerst auch auf die richtige Einheit geschaut-aber das ist/war es leider nicht (sind über 100 F)

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand längere Erfahrung mit einem Gerät für die tiefen Bereiche im Teich.

Mich interessiert es im Moment auch brennend, da meine Fische sich im Moment lieber im seichten aufhalten als im tiefen Wasser

Mein seichter Bereich ist in der Nähe vom Haus und der tiefe weiter weg vom Haus (Haus mit Keller)- kann es sein, dass es dort wegen dem beheizten Keller wärmer ist als in 1,70m ?

LG Karen


----------



## Theo (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Moin Karen.

Ich benutze einen MULTICAL 601. Das Meßgerät war teil eine Heizung, die entsorgt wurde, und so gelangte es zu mir.
Neben vielen Meßdaten, die man abfassen kann (ich aber nicht brauche) sind halt zwei Meßfühler a2m dran und damit messe ich in 1,30m und direkt am Einlauf in den Teich. (ca. 5cm)
Es arbeitet sehr präzise mit zwei Stellen nach dem Komma und ist Wasserdicht.(Fühler)
Wo man so etwas bekommen kann weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Moonlight (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Ich hatte ein UT 200 Universalthermostat mit einm 2m Kabel und Sensor (mit Adheseal abgedichtet) dran. 
Allerdings war ich überrascht, als das Teil vor einigen Wochen einen Temperaturanstieg des Wassers anzeigte. Zum test hatte ich den Sensor aus dem Wasser geholt und mal probegemessen.
Bei 2°C Lufttemperatur ... zeigte das Gerät dann 25°C und steigend an.
Fazit: Kabel abgesoffen 

Mir fehlt auch noch ein passendes Gerät. Allerdings brauche ich wenigstens 2m Sensorkabellänge ... und das ist leider nicht so häufig.
Im Moment messe ich mit einem schnöden Poolthermometer an einer langen Strippe 

Mandy


----------



## Schwatze (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Karen,

schau Dir mal das hier an,

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/551219/?insert_kz=NA&hk=SEM&WT.srch=1&gclid=CM3puaOe36wCFcbwzAod4QMWqQ


etwas günstiger,

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FUNK-POOLTHERMOMETER-MIAMI-SCHWARZ-TEICHTHERMOMETER-/350495051242?pt=Pool_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item519b220dea


Gruß Lutz


----------



## Zermalmer (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Lutz,
sehr schöne Geräte, doch die messen die Temperatur in ca. 10cm Tiefe und nicht am Teichgrund, wie von Karen gefragt.
Je nach Teichtiefe macht das vielleicht nicht viel aus (grade auch, wenn kein Filter durchläutt), doch wenn man 'unten' wissen will, dann macht es auch Sinn Produkte für 'uinten' anzugeben


----------



## Frankia (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Karen,

ich habe seit zwei Jahren die folgenden Geräte im Einsatz.....und bis sehr zufrieden..........

Die Basisstation giebt es *leider *nicht mehr bei ELV............deshalb EBAY

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PC-Funk-Inte...PC-inkl-Software-NEU-/110708560508#vi-content

http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=21503&flv=1

...........der Temperatursensor hat eine 1,5 m lange Zuleitung und der Geber liegt auf dem Teichgrund............


----------



## drwr (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo,

bei ELV steht nicht für den dauerhaften Einsatz im Wasser !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## wateryucca (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Danke für eure Beiträge!

Ich habe auch dadurch die Erkenntnis, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.

Im Moment zeigt mein Thermometer in 1,70m Tiefe 2,5°C - also der sichere Tot für meine KOi.
Ob ich den trauen kann bezweifle ich sehr, denn auf der Oberfläche hat es immer so um die 3°C und die Rasselbande schwimmt sehr munter vom Seichten ins Tiefe und wieder zurück.


Vielleicht gibt es auch doch noch einen hier, der seinen Teich sehr nah beim Haus bzw. Keller hat und die selben Beobachtungen macht wie ich:
sie sind gerne im hausnahen Seichten und wenig im weiter entfernten tiefen Bereich.

Werde mir auf jeden Fall bevor ich den nächsten Temp.messgerät-kauf mache mehr Gedanken machen.

LG Karen


----------



## koifischfan (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

@wateryucca
Nimm ein Glas, zwei Zentimeter Wasser rein und mit Eiswürfeln auffüllen, umrühren.
Hänge den Fühler so,daß er in der Mitte des Glases hängt, nicht am Rand. Dieses Eiswasser hat ca. 1-2 Grad.

Temperaturfühler mit 3 Meter Sensorkabel gibt es von TFA. Man braucht nicht zwingend eine Wetterstation. Sucht bei eBay nach "30.3177".


----------



## Frankia (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Wolfgang



drwr schrieb:


> bei ELV steht nicht für den dauerhaften Einsatz im Wasser !!



habe ich gelesen aber auch geschrieben, dass meiner schon 2 Jahre im Teich liegt.........:smoki

und das zeigt meiner heute........................


----------



## Schwatze (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Hallo Lutz,
> sehr schöne Geräte, doch die messen die Temperatur in ca. 10cm Tiefe und nicht am Teichgrund, wie von Karen gefragt.
> Je nach Teichtiefe macht das vielleicht nicht viel aus (grade auch, wenn kein Filter durchläutt), doch wenn man 'unten' wissen will, dann macht es auch Sinn Produkte für 'uinten' anzugeben




Hallo Andreas,

ja stimmt (10cm)        da hab ich mich verlesen .....sorry 

aber ich wusste, das es dieses Thermoter gibt.

hier,

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FUNK-POOLTHERMOMETER-WASSERKARLE-KABELSENSOR-1-6-METER-/380360618934?pt=Pool_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item588f4273b6


 vielleicht ist das eine Lösung.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> http://www.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=21503&flv=1
> ...........der Temperatursensor hat eine 1,5 m lange Zuleitung und der Geber liegt auf dem Teichgrund............


Schön, dass man endlich mal einen liest, der einen Sensor schreibt, der mit meiner WEtterstation kommunizieren soll...

Das Hat mich immer ein wenig aufgefressen.... einzig der Preis tut schon ein wenig weh


----------



## Ulli (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit 2 Jahren die WS 300 PC mit 2 Sensoren S300 IA im Einsatz, die Sensorkabel sind 1,5 m lang und liegen bei mir seit 2 Jahren dauerhaft im Wasser (einer im Filter einer im Teich).

Funktioniert hervorragend, auch die beiliegende  SW ist nicht schlecht. Als ich die Sensoren gekauft hab, stand übrigens nicht dabei, dass sie nicht für dauerhaften Einsatz unter Wasser geeignet sind. 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Schwatze (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hey Andreas,



> Zitat von Lanz-Bulldog Beitrag anzeigen
> http://www.elv.de/output/controller....l2=21503&flv=1
> ...........der Temperatursensor hat eine 1,5 m lange Zuleitung und der Geber liegt auf dem Teichgrund.........






Zermalmer schrieb:


> Schön, dass man endlich mal einen liest, der einen Sensor schreibt, der mit meiner WEtterstation kommunizieren soll...
> 
> Das Hat mich immer ein wenig aufgefressen.... einzig der Preis tut schon ein wenig weh





*bei ELV steht nicht für den dauerhaften Einsatz im Wasser !!*



   :__ nase....hast' diesmal was übersehen  !!!!!!!!!!!!!  

:cu


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*



Schwatze schrieb:


> *bei ELV steht nicht für den dauerhaften Einsatz im Wasser !!*
> :__ nase....hast' diesmal was übersehen  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hallo Lutz,
Wie man bei den anderen liest...sie ham das schon ne ganze weile im Wasser liegen.
Ich denke den Passus haben sie rein genommen, weil es vielleicht doch mal zu Undichtigkeiten kam

Ansonsten...notfalls hilft vielleicht auch ein tropfen Heiskleber, auch wenn dadurch die Meßergebnisse etwas abgedämpft werden (vielleicht langt auch ein tropfen Sekundenkleber um ggf. Undichtigkeiten zu unterbinden.


----------



## Zacky (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hi.

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man das Messkabel in einen Silikonschlauch / Luftschlauch zieht, so dass das Ende - der Messfühler mit dem Schlauch abdichtet und so nur die Spitze /  der Fühler selbst raus schaut!?


----------



## Schwatze (9. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo,

das Hanna Thermometer besitzt auch ein  3m Kabel mit Edelstahlfühler.

_Dieses Thermometer bietet einen Messbereich von -10° bis 100° C bei genauer Messung und ist mit einem wasserdichten Sensor und 3 Meter Kabel versehen. So können Sie die Temperatur am Teichgrund und in jeder beliebigen Wassertiefe genau bestimmen.
Sowohl das Messkabel wie auch der Messensor sind aus Edelstahl hergestellt
_

Gruß Lutz


----------



## Moonlight (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Ansonsten...notfalls hilft vielleicht auch ein tropfen Heiskleber, auch wenn dadurch die Meßergebnisse etwas abgedämpft werden (vielleicht langt auch ein tropfen Sekundenkleber um ggf. Undichtigkeiten zu unterbinden)



Auf Dauer hilft da auch kein Silikon oder Adheseal ...
Mein Sensor ist auch nicht für den dauerhaften Einsatz im Wasser geeignet gewesen ... obwohl er ringsrum abgedichtet war, ist er nach 1 Jahr abgesoffen.

Diejenigen, die das Teil schon 2 Jahre im Wasser haben, haben eben bisher Glück gehabt. Steht ja nicht umsonst drauf, dass es nicht geeignet ist.

Lieber bischen mehr investieren und ein Thermometer mit einem Sensor für Wasser kaufen, als sich dann drüber ärgern, dass die Abdichtung nicht gehalten hat. 
Mein Meßgerät kann ich wegschmeißen  ... war schade ums Geld.

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo Mandy,



> Mein Meßgerät kann ich wegschmeißen ... war schade ums Geld.



was für ein Gerät war es.?


----------



## Moonlight (10. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hey Reinhold,



Moonlight schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein UT 200 Universalthermostat mit einem 2m Kabel und Sensor (mit Adheseal abgedichtet) dran.



Das hatte ich 
Ursprünglich gekauft für mein defektes Thermostat am 3KW Heizer.

Jetzt hab ich ein an der Oberfläche schwimmendes Thermometer mit Funkstation.
Da meine Filter durchlaufen ist es mir vollkommen egal ob ich oben oder unten im Teich messe. Die Temperatur ist eh überall gleich 
Und das Neue hat den Vorteil ... ich muß nicht mehr an den Teich raus um nach der Temperatur zu gucken. Die Station steht im Wohnzimmer auf der Fensterbank 
Eine feine Sache ...

Mandy


----------



## Frankia (11. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

hallo Mandy



> Und das Neue hat den Vorteil ... ich muß nicht mehr an den Teich raus um nach der Temperatur zu gucken. Die Station steht im Wohnzimmer auf der Fensterbank



ich geh auch nicht an den Teich um abzulesen, das hier zeigt mein PC von heute..........


----------



## munin7 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo an alle,

nach fast 2 Jahren Erfahrung mit meinem Klimaloog Pro mit  Aussensensor ( 2 m Kabelfühler)
mein Bericht:
Schaut auf den Anhang: 
Ansonsten: der erste Messfühler ist seit 1,6 Jahren im Betrieb, mit der ersten Batterie, und die Batt. wird im Comp. immer noch mit o.k. angezeigt.
Fazit: Ich hatte noch nie einen so zuverlässigen Temperaturkabelsensor
Habe aber, wie schon erwähnt. seit 1,2 Jahren auf 3 Funkskabelsender erweitert: 
1. Temp. am Teich (im Schatten unter einer Tanne)
2. Temp. in 5 cm Tiefe und der
3. (alte) in 180 cm Tiefe

MFG
Klaus)


----------



## Nori (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Gab schon mal was in der Richtung:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37720/?q=thermometer+220v/page-2

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*

Hallo allerseits,
das Thema scheint sich mir in der Richtung: "Wie verlässlich ist die Richtigkeit einer Temperaturanzeige?" zu bewegen.
Prinipiell sind alle diskutierten System für die Temperaturmessung im Teich geeignet. Sollte Wasser die Elektronik stören, dann ist dies ein Vorgang den ich gerne außen vor lassen möchte.
Praktisch diskutieren wir hier um Wassertemperaturen in einem sehr engen Bereich (0-20°C). Alles darunter oder darüber ist weniger interessant, weil kritisch für Tiere im Teich. Auch die Auflösung ist weniger von Interesse. Somit sind eigentlich alle Sensoren und Systeme geeignet, solange man damit klar kommt, und der Stromverbrauch im Rahmen bleibt (eine Siemens S5 Basisstation zur Erfassung ist da schongrenzwertig ... ).
Bei preiswerten Sensoren handelt es sich um "Halbleitersysteme", die nicht kalibriert sind. Es sollte doch kein Problem sein, diese mit einem verlässlichen Thermometer mal abzugleichen, und dann erst in den Teich zu versenken ! Dann kann man die gemeldete Temperatur per Übersetzungstabelle, Grafik oder Rechnung im Computer in die "wahre" Temperatur umrechnen! Meist reicht ein Faktor, oder besser eine Differenz (für diesen konkreten Fall).


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Welches Gerät für Wassertemp. in der Tiefe?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Es sollte doch kein Problem sein, diese mit einem verlässlichen Thermometer mal abzugleichen, und dann erst in den Teich zu versenken !



Hallo

Ich habe aus der kurzen Not heraus, mir für die Teichtemperaturmessung die günstigen Thermometer mit den langen Kabeln gekauft und genau das Phänomen der unterschiedlichsten Werte erlebt. An einem Thermometer sind es 3m Kabel mit Fühler und an dem im Teich sind es sogar 10m Kabel. Die beiden Teile haben zueinander schon eine Differenz von etwa 1,8° C und zur normalen Luftumgebungstemperatur sind es dann nochmal etwa 0,3 - 0,4°C. Da ich das so wie Rolf beschrieben berücksichtigt habe, komme ich damit ganz gut klar. Meine Thermometeranzeigen habe ich durch die Terrassentür ins Wohnzimmer gelegt und kann von hier aus immer drauf schauen. Eine gelegentliche Messung direkt am Teich bestätigt mir dann auch meine angezeigte abweichende Temperatur.


----------

